# Best MMA and muay thai Traning Skills



## grado (Dec 1, 2009)

A great addition to my series this week on Muay Thai and MMA's best exercises is grounded heavy bag work. This exercise is great for anyone who wants intense explosive training that works the upper body and core.  It is very comprehensive and can be done by even the hard-core exercisers who is just looking for a way to cross-train.  As as side note, this drill has tremendous practical application for the street, building your skills to do damage if an attacker ever put you on the ground. 

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/pow...cise-2-of-5-ground-training-on-heavy-bag.html


----------

